# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Χελιδονια στο σπιτι!

## Angel1

Ειδα σημερα μερικα χελιδονια στην πιλοτη του σπιτιου λεω βολτα θα κανουν!γυρναω μετα απο δυο ωρες και βλεπω δυο να εχουν αρχισει να χτιζουν φωλια!εγω πρεπει να τα αφησω οπως ειναι η θελουν κατι??δεν ειμαι σιγουρος εαν ανοιξα το θεμα στη σωστη κατηγορια!εαν οχι σορρυ!πειτε ομως τι να κανω με τα χελιδονια γτ λερωνουν το σπιτι!

----------


## Efthimis98

Όχι δε χρειάζονται κάτι το ιδιαίτερο!!! Ό,τι είναι να κάνουν θα το κάνουν μόνα τους. Απλά μην τα πολυενοχλείς, αν και είναι ζώα που απολαμβάνουν την ανθρώπινη παρουσία θεωρώ.
Υπάρχουν διάφορες λύσεις, άλλες ποιο "επαγγελματικές" και άλλες πιο "μπακάλικες". 

Η πρώτη είναι η "επαγγελματική" που συνήθως την εφαρμόζουν σε μαγαζιά που είναι ανοιχτά με υπόστεγο. Βάζουν ένα ξύλο ( κόντρα πλακέ για παράδειγμα ) κάτω από τη φωλιά και το καρφώνουν στον τοίχο. 

Η δεύτερη είναι να στρώσεις κάτω από τη φωλιά εφημερίδες, αρκετές, και από πάνω μερικές πέτρες ή τουβλάκια για να μην το παίρνει ο αέρας. Έτσι θα πέφτουν εκεί οι κουτσουλιές και το μόνο που θα έχεις να κάνεις είναι να τις πετάς και μετά να στρώνεις καινούργιες!  :winky:

----------


## Angel1

Οκ ευχαριστω!!

----------


## ngk

Τα τελευταία χρόνια στην Θεσσαλία απ' όπου κατάγομαι  παρατήρησα μείωση των χελιδονιών και των πελαργών. Κάθε σπίτι είχε από 3-4 χελιδονοφωλιές (πραγματική ευλογία) και τώρα αραιά και που βλέπεις από καμία... Τα φυτοφάρμακα το' καναν το θαύμα τους...

----------


## jk21

Ως εντομοφαγα Νικο , αυτο ισως επαιξε ρολο εμμεσα μεσω της μειωσης της τροφης τους .Αμεσα δεν νομιζω  . Μαλλον φταιει και η αυξηση των θηρευτων τους και κυριως των  επιθεσεων τους στους νεοσσους  στις φωλιες .... Αναφερομαι στις καρακαξες που αυξανονται λογω της εξυπναδας τους αλλα και της τεραστιας αυξησης τω σκουπιδιων απο τους ανθρωπους (ειναι παμφαγες ... )

----------


## ngk

Οι καρακάξες δεν πλησίαζαν τόσο κοντά στις βεράντες των σπιτιών για να φάνε τα πουλάκια. Επειδή μικρός τα παρατηρούσα εξονυχιστικά δεν θυμάμαι κάτι τέτοιο. Πιο συχνή απειλή για τα χελιδονάκια ήταν οι κουκουβάγιες που τα έτρωγαν την νύχτα. Κάποτε μου είχαν φάει και δυο καναρινάκια μέσα από τη ζευγαρώστρα.

----------


## Soulaki

Παντως θελουμε φωτό, να ξέρεις...

----------


## ngk

Δεν έχω πρόσφατες... Με το καλό την άνοιξη θα βγάλω και θα ''ανεβάσω''...

----------

